
Best Decision I've Ever Made - DinahDavis
https://medium.com/code-like-a-girl/best-decision-ive-ever-made-3dae696e9d83#.6tciw9szm
======
palakz
It's nice to see so many people taking up CS as their major.

But again, just learning to code or design won't help a person in building the
greatest product(s). They might just lack something called "Imagination". We
see many useless/stupid products these days. Those are the results of lacking
a great imagination and a vision.

What you intend to build matters, when you have the skills to do it.

If I give you a blank sheet of paper, what are you gonna paint? ;)

~~~
rndmind
Well said. I also would like to point out that the resources are available for
free, libraries, coursera, EdX, khan, for programming, you do not need a
university diploma to program computers.

~~~
palakz
Yep. Moreover, you need a great logic to be a great programmer. :)

